# Felipe VI



## InfoChow

Hi,

Could someone please tell me how to say the regnal numbers for kings and queens in Dutch?

An example:
Kroonprins Felipe wordt dan op 19 juni de nieuwe koning van Spanje. Hij zal de troon bestijgen als Felipe VI.

So, should it be read as Felipe Zes or Felipe Zesde?

Dankjewel.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Felipe de Zesde.


----------



## InfoChow

Dankjewel, AllegroModerato.


----------



## marrish

Felipe de Zesde is surely the correct form but I heard Albert Twee about the former king of the Belgians. Is it in any way correct?


----------



## Peterdg

marrish said:


> Is it in any way correct?


Yes.


----------



## InfoChow

Since I've never lived in either Belgium or the Netherlands before but do know something about the social and political situations there, may I make the following assumption:

In the Netherlands, it's always read "Felipe de Zesde". However, in Belgium as a result of French influences, it's said either way "Felipe Zes" or "Felipe de Zesde".


----------



## AllegroModerato

I don't think you can draw that conclusion. Both forms are correct. However, I would assert that "article + ordinal" is more common in Holland when referring to royalties.


----------



## matakoweg

In ouderwetse kinderliedjes werd vaak gewoon naam + telwoord gebruikt:
Karel 1 brak zijn been, ...
't Was nacht, 't was nacht, 't was midden in de nacht. 
Daar hoorden wij een vreselijke klap? 
Daar zaten zeven vlooien. 
Drie witte en vier rooie. 
Die rooie waren zeven meter lang. 
Ze hadden vaders onderbroekkie an. 
Een broek met gouden knopen. 
Die wilden zij verkopen. 
Aan wie, aan wie, aan wie? 
Aan koning Willem drie.


----------



## bibibiben

Additional information: http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/07/03/02/01/body.html#p2. Skip 1, just read 2. Click 'opmerking' to show an interesting observation.


----------

